# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  أجل الحجاب جمال..والعُري قُبح !؟

## عبدالإله الجزائري

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أجل الحجاب جمال..والعُري قُبح
(مجلة الأسرة العدد 82 )
تحرير: حورية الدعوة
منقول من صيد الفوائد

عبارة قالتها مسلمة أوروبية يوماً: 
( ارتديت الحجاب فزادني جمالاً )

ولعل سائلا يقول: كيف يزيدها الحجاب جمالاً وهو يخفي منها كل شيء؟!

ونجيب: كما نقبح المرأة التي تكشف الكثير من جسمها! وهو ما عبرت عنه مسلمة مجرية بقولها:
( الأزياء الخليعة والعارية التي ترتديها المرأة الغربية غير المسلمة تضفي عليها قبحاً خارجياً وداخلياً).

أجل، قبح خارجي وداخلي. أما القبح الخارجي فهو أن هذه الكاسية العارية تثير بتكشفها وعريها غريزة، ولا تثير جمالاً، فإثارة الغريزة في الشارع، والسوق، ومكان العمل، أمر قبيح، لا جمال فيه، ولا ذوق (والذوق جمال) .

أمر قبيح لأن المتكشفة العارية تقول بتكشفها (انظروا إلى جسدي انظروا إلى شكلي) إنهم لن يروا عقلها من شكلها، ولن يحيطوا بأدبها من تبرجها، ولن يدركوا أحاسيسها من خلال أصباغها التي ملأت وجهها، فأين الجمال في هذا كله؟!!
إنها مائلة عن الصواب، مائلة عن الفطرة، مائلة عن الجمال، وفي الوقت نفسه مميلة غيرها بعريها هذا الذي تنكره – ربما – ببقايا اللباس الذي ترى أنه يكسو جسدها!.

ما أعظم وصف الحبيب المصطفى لهن، كأنه بيننا الآن صلى الله عليه وسلم (كاسيات عاريات، مائلات مميلات)

ثم هو قبح داخلي، كما قالت هذه المسلمة المجرية التي فتح الله عليها بهذا التعبير البليغ الموجز،
فكيف يكون هذا القبح الداخلي؟

أليس قبيحاً داخل هذه التي ترتاح لنظرات الرجال الشهوانية إلى جسدها المكشوف العاري؟!
أليس قبيحاً داخلها وهي تظهر جسدها على حساب عقلها وفكرها، وعلمها وفهمها، وإحساسها وشعورها؟
أليس قبيحاً وهي تثير غريزة حيوانية في داخل الرجال الذين ينظرون إليها؟!
هل تحس هذه الكاسية العارية بأي قيمة من قيم الجمال داخلها وهي تصر على كشف الظاهر، والشكل، والجسد؟!
هل ثمة جمال إذا كان داخل هذا الجسد خواء في خواء؟! خواء في العقل، وخواء في النفس، وخواء في الوجدان، وخواء في الروح؟!

تقول المسلمة المجرية واسمها "إيشاسلجيا" (حنان بعد إسلامها) :
كنت أسير في الشوارع فتضايقني العيون التي تتفحصني فتؤذي مشاعري، ولذا سترت وجهي بعد أن كنت أغطي شعري فقط ، وأدركت حكمة حجاب المرأة بأنه لحمايتها كما قال تعالى (..فلا يؤذين) 

سأقول مطمئناً: الحجاب جمال.. والتبرُج والعُري قُبح.

>> طلب من المُحررة عفى الله عنها: 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "إذا دعا الرجل لأخيه بظهر الغيب قالت الملائكة : ولك بمثل"
فلا تنسوها من صالح دعواتكم ولكم بالمثل 

*****
الله الموفق
نحبكم في الله
والحمد لله*

----------

